# too dry...



## jcb9134 (Oct 27, 2008)

i dried my plants using a box w/ a carbon fitler then put them in a paper bag then in jars but i have notice with all this cold weather that every time i opened the jar it just let the moisture get out and now the buds are too dry, and now they are crispy and falling apart when i break them up. i thought about putting a drop of water in the jar but im afraid of getting mold. anyone know the best way to incoporate moisure back into the buds without mold forming?


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 28, 2008)

go ahead and put a drop or two in and seal it back up.  may want to wet a small peice of sponge and put that in there.  give it a day and check it again.  i wouldnt worry about mold if its too dry.

get that sponge out of there when it moistens back up.  dont want to make it too moist.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cure it, the moisture from the middle will work it's way to the outsides of the bud, make it an even dryness. You should be FINE!!!*


----------



## harleyguy818 (Oct 30, 2008)

can someone tell me how too bring back the aroma my buds used to smell like i may have dried them to quicky help!!!!!!


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 30, 2008)

harleyguy818 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me how too bring back the aroma my buds used to smell like i may have dried them to quicky help!!!!!!



I dont think you will be able to get back the smell that you would have had if it had been dried slowly.  Maybe someone will correct me...:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

Are the middle of the buds really dry and crispy? If so, then it definitely dried to quickly. You can try the sponge idea but don't expect any miracles. It may help but you can't really do much at this point. The sponge may make the buds a little more moist but be careful with it. Be sure to check it like twice a day. Mold has a really particular smell so you should be able to catch it before it really sets on. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## slyder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive used a small leaf of cabbage and/or a small bit lettuce before also tried orange peel before but prefer the cabbage....


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 1, 2008)

Slices of fruit works well also, for moistening jarred bud.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 1, 2008)

I have used orange peel, it works very good.  You'd be suprised how little you need so start with small bits and check every day and add more as required.   I added a piece the size of a quarter (coin) to a quarter (ounce) of dry weed I had, the next day it almost needed to be dryed again it absorbed so much moisture.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was alot younger, there was an old man I mowed grass for.
When his tobacco got too dry,
He would put it in a coffee can, sealed tight, with a small piece of apple hanging from a string, but not touching the tobacco.
I have used orange peel a few times, but next time, I'm trying the cabbage.
Thanks again slyder
Gb


----------



## Bobo (Nov 3, 2008)

Now just a thought and u guys may think im slightly handycapped but i did this not long a go with a piece of bread just folded it in half and put in the jar with my bud and the next day bread was stail and my bud come back got the idea from my mother used to watch her do it with her cookies if she forgot to cover them up and they dryed out


----------



## jcb9134 (Nov 3, 2008)

gonna  try the cabbage at least once, might also just try diffrent pieces of fruit to see what flavor if any it imparts on the bud. if all esle fails ill get a humidier and a hydrometer from a cigar shop, which will probily help it cure anyways. Ill keep you updated as i work with it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

smoke it?


----------



## Alistair (Nov 3, 2008)

I take my over-dried buds and roll them up in large tortillas for 15 minutes and then check them.  Sometimes they're nice and moist after 15 minutes.  If they're still too dry I roll them up again for another 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 3, 2008)

You can use anything really. Fruit peels work nice and give your buds a bit of a fruity aroma. If you want a quick fix you can use a tortilla like Alistair mentioned, two pieces of white bread with buds in between "Nug Sandwich" works well and verrrrry fast.


----------



## jcb9134 (Nov 4, 2008)

tried the cabbage and have to say it works pretty well, haven't tried any fruit yet but thinking of putting 1 small bud in a jar for each type of fruit peels i can get a hold of. for the majority of the bud i decided to go ahead and put it in my humidor on a diffrent shelf from my cigars but kinda worried about any scent being imparted on the bud from the cigars so after a night i will put them back into a mason jar to let them cure. also gonna get a small round humidifier and hydrometer and make a jar like humidor just for bud so this doesn't happen again=)


----------



## Tater (Nov 5, 2008)

As mentioned bread works well.  I used to use that trick when I found an old pack of smokes (back when I used to smoke).  I would just through them in a bag half a slice of bread  and leave it over night.  Anything with moisture can be used, it will all balance itself out.  Good luck and remember a less is more.


----------

